# Just diagnosed



## NatashaA

Hi.  My 6 year old daughter was diagnosed on 20th October after I took her for a urine test at G.P.'s as thought she had an infection!  I only expected some antibiotics not a trip straight to hospital and a diagnosis of Type 1.  I can manage the day to day stuff, like the carb counting and testing etc, it;s the WHY HER? that I can't deal with.  If anyone else tells me to give it a few weeks and it will be ok, I'm likely to tell them were to go!


----------



## Steff

Hi Natasha and a warm welcome to the forum, very sorry to hear of your daughters diagnosis im certainly not going to say give it a few weeks cause us adults get told that and its hard enough never mind a child or the childs parent.Theres a lovely bunch of parents on here who will help whenever wherever they can as well as all of us xx.
Have a good browse around the parents section theres alot of parents been where you are now and will know EXACTLY how you are feeling.
Have you heard of CWD(Children With Diabetes)your put onto a mailing list and theres always great support there to here is the link http://forums.childrenwithdiabetes.com/


----------



## Hanmillmum

Hi, sorry you have to be here but a very warm welcome too!

It is very hard to accept even further down the line like us. I often wish it could be me that has it and comments from others can be quite unhelpful (and upsetting on my low tolerance days, I'm often biting my tongue!). It can be quite a lonely feeling and it does help finding others that can relate and vent to like here. "Children with Diabetes" is also good support.

How is your daughter coping with it, is she at school ?


----------



## Northerner

Hi Natasha, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your daughter's diagnosis, I can't imagine how it must feel for you, as a parent. Hopefully, you can take some comfort from the fact that we have many members here who have grown up with diabetes and are leading fulfilling and happy lives, without any problems. Treatments and knowledge are improving all the time, thankfully, but that doesn't mean that it's not a huge thing to have to contemplate and understand.

I would highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas. It will explain virtually everything you need to know about living with Type 1, and for the things that aren't covered there then you have us  You might also like to get a  support and information pack for children with a new diagnosis of type 1 diabetes from JDRF (Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation):

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/page.asp?sect...onTitle=KIDSAC

How is she coping with the injections and tests? Do you have a supportive team to help you through this?


----------



## trophywench

Hi NatashaA 

Just {{{Hugs}}}

Have you thought of joining a support group for mums like you? (and of course, dads)   - try contacting your local branch of Diabetes UK - many of them have parent/child sections.  If not - howzabout starting one?


----------



## Robster65

Hi Natasha. Welcome 

I think it's only natural to feel that way. I'm sure I would. And I know my parents did when I was diagnosed. As has been said, it's hard to dress it up as nothing to worry about but for her at least, it's something she'll adapt to and will become the norm. It sounds a good idea to find other parents to speak to. We have many on here and maybe you could meet up with a couple.

I hope you get plenty from our forum and we'll try to help where we can.

Rob


----------



## MCH

Hi there. Sorry to hear your news about your daughter.

I was diagnosed at 9 and at the time my mum said I was just happy feeling better than I had for a while.

Thinking back though, I think my mum felt worse (as you seem to be doing) than I did. I think one advantage of being diagnosed young is that it just became a way of life and just normal life to.


----------



## grahams mum

Everybody In The Same Situation Said Why Me Yes We Umlucky Give Yourself A Few Months Before Make Sense Of What Happened We Are All Here To Help Each Other !!


----------



## Adrienne

Hey Natasha

Sorry only just seen this, I tend to come and go on here as I am on the Children with diabetes mailing group more.

I'm so sorry to hear about your little daughter.   It is a bloody nightmare isn't it.     I just hate it whenever I hear of yet another diagnosis it just makes me mad.

You will be living in your 'diabetes bubble' for a few months yet where your whole life will revolve around this diagnosis and lots and lots of 'why me's' and 'why her's' and stuff like that.    What some people have likened it to is actually mourning the loss of your healthy child.   Whilst some of the adults on here with type 1 may think that is extreme, it is how us as parents feel.   It is a very different type of emotion being a parent of a child with type 1 than actually having type 1 yourself.   

I get a lot from hearing the guys on there with type 1 and just reading their posts give hope for the future.  

So much has changed in the world of diabetes over the years and technology is evolving.    

There is a poem I would love you to read.   I read this and still do over and over again and it just applies to me and all my friends in the diabetes world.

It was written by a parent of a child with autism but it can be for any medical conditions.

This is the poem or story :

WELCOME TO HOLLAND
by
Emily Perl Kingsley.

c1987 by Emily Perl Kingsley. All rights reserved

I am often asked to describe the experience of raising a child with a disability - to try to help people who have not shared that unique experience to understand it, to imagine how it would feel. It's like this......

When you're going to have a baby, it's like planning a fabulous vacation trip - to Italy. You buy a bunch of guide books and make your wonderful plans. The Coliseum. The Michelangelo David. The gondolas in Venice. You may learn some handy phrases in Italian. It's all very exciting.

After months of eager anticipation, the day finally arrives. You pack your bags and off you go. Several hours later, the plane lands. The stewardess comes in and says, "Welcome to Holland."

"Holland?!?" you say. "What do you mean Holland?? I signed up for Italy! I'm supposed to be in Italy. All my life I've dreamed of going to Italy."

But there's been a change in the flight plan. They've landed in Holland and there you must stay.

The important thing is that they haven't taken you to a horrible, disgusting, filthy place, full of pestilence, famine and disease. It's just a different place.

So you must go out and buy new guide books. And you must learn a whole new language. And you will meet a whole new group of people you would never have met.

It's just a different place. It's slower-paced than Italy, less flashy than Italy. But after you've been there for a while and you catch your breath, you look around.... and you begin to notice that Holland has windmills....and Holland has tulips. Holland even has Rembrandts.

But everyone you know is busy coming and going from Italy... and they're all bragging about what a wonderful time they had there. And for the rest of your life, you will say "Yes, that's where I was supposed to go. That's what I had planned." 

And the pain of that will never, ever, ever, ever go away... because the loss of that dream is a very very significant loss.

But... if you spend your life mourning the fact that you didn't get to Italy, you may never be free to enjoy the very special, the very lovely things ... about Holland.

I love Holland.   Diabetes is horrid but, and here are those dreaded words you don't want to hear, it gets easier.  I'll be honest and say that diabetes doesn't get easier but once you are out of your diabetes bubble, your knowledge will grow and grow and it is that knowledge that makes it easier.   Rather than the diabetes controlling you or your daughter, soon very soon you will be controlling the diabetes.   It will throw you the odd curve ball sometimes more that once at a time but your knowledge and your experience will carry you though.

I didn't want to go to Holland at all, I wanted to stay in Italy with my friends.   I can tell you that my daughter having diabetes changed my life but it brought with it huge bonus'.   I won't deny I would rather she didn't have it but she does and because of that my life took a different path, I have the best friends in the world who all have children with diabetes and I couldn't imagine my life without them.

Just take a day at a time Natasha, just one day at a time.  You will get out the other end of the bubble and somehow and one day you will get to that point where you are in control and will be feeling very differently to how you are now which is bloomin' angry and frustrated etc etc.   We've all been there and 100% get it.

Take care and ask anything at all or just rant at us.


----------



## ruthelliot

Hi Natasha,
As the others have said the way you feel is absolutely normal. My son was diagnosed 3yrs ago yesterday and it was just when I read your post that I realised the. "why me" feeling has finally drifted into the background ( though still rears its head at the odd 2am hypo!) Adrienne is spot on - I still mourn a bit for the loss of the healthy care free chid I had but in his place I have an exceptionally brave accepting little boy who is growing up healthy and happy and with a bright future. I'm sure the diagnosis has led to a few extra grey hairs and worry lines for me and while I don't believe it will ever be easy to live with it is so much easier than those early months and the support of others walking in the same shoes is invaluable.
Ruth x


----------



## grahams mum

hi adrienne i really like the poem and is so true  and even now with my new baby i say to all the other new mum because you have a healthy baby at birth does not mean that it will stay healthy all his /her life  but we have to get on with it for our children future


----------



## elaine1969

Hi Natasha,  I am new to this website but 1 year plus down the line from my daughters diagnosis.  At the time I badly wanted to speak to people and gain as much information as possible for some reason I have only just discovered this site!!  

It is a terrible life changing experience and it takes some time to come to terms with the diagnosis ( I still have days where I struggle) but it really does get easier with time.  I am sure there will be testing times ahead but hang in there,  you will reach the point where whilst diabetes is always there, it remains more in the background and you can start to get back to normal family life.  Good luck.


----------



## NatashaA

Thanks to you all for your comments.  I managed not to cry for two days but just reading your stories, made me have a little weep (but only a little!).  I think that in a way I am mourning, for I look at my beautiful daughter and wish I could turn the clock back and have my 'normal' child back again.  I watch her play with her toys, chat to her friends and talk the hind legs off a donkey and for a few short minutes, I have my Abigail back.  Then I look at the time and its blood testing and snack again and the world of diabetes takes over.


----------



## Writehand

*Best wishes*



NatashaA said:


> Hi.  My 6 year old daughter was diagnosed on 20th October after I took her for a urine test at G.P.'s as thought she had an infection!  I only expected some antibiotics not a trip straight to hospital and a diagnosis of Type 1.  I can manage the day to day stuff, like the carb counting and testing etc, it;s the WHY HER? that I can't deal with.  If anyone else tells me to give it a few weeks and it will be ok, I'm likely to tell them were to go!



No one ever did say to me "give it a few weeks and it will be ok". If they had I would have shrieked at them - mostly swear words. You're right to see it as a big deal. It is a big deal. Diabetes is not easy, either for you or for her.

One big plus - though it won't seem like it now - is having a 6 year old with diabetes rather than a newly diagnosed teenager. She will grow up with diabetes and cope very much better because she won't know any different. When my child was diagnosed aged 7 a woman I hardly knew came to tell me that she'd become diabetic at 17 and spent the next few years in ambulances. She was so angry at the diagnosis that she refused to co-operate, and did herself permanent damage. You can help your little girl as you learn, and although this may seem a fairly weak plus, it is a plus.

The other thing to bear in mind is the progress that's being made. Go to the JDRF web site to read encouraging news.

And finally, never forget that only a hundred years ago your child would be dying. Insulin was discovered less than a century ago. Before that time kids with Type 1 just faded away. It's worth remembering this when things are tough. They could have been a lot worse.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## trophywench

And I'm a complete pillock Natasha 

Try clicking this  http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=50 

and the bit I mean is the link in the second paragraph - "The Five Stages of Grief" - of course you are in mourning!


----------



## Blythespirit

Natasha,

I'm sorry but I must have missed this when you first posted. A belated welcome to the forums from me. It's good to see that you've had some good supportive replies. There are some wonderful parents on here and I have such respect for all of you who have to deal with children with diabetes. I hope knowing you are not alone and help and support is just the click of a mouse away helps you to cope. Sending my love to you and your daughter. XXXXX


----------



## NatashaA

*Just got angry!*

I put in a repeat presciption request for some more testing strips a couple of days ago.  Although we are not out, 200 doesn't last that long when you are getting through about 8 a day.  I've just had an e-mail back from Abigail's doctors saying that they are unable to provide a repeat prescription as the 200 previously prescribed have to last 90 days!  HOW?  I have sent a rather abrupt email back asking how I am meant to do this!


----------



## Northerner

That is utter nonsense! I get 300 and they last about 50 days maximum. You should never be restricted on test strips when you are on insulin, especially a child. If you meet any further opposition to your requests get your DSN to write to the GP explaining why you should never be denied strips. It sounds like they are applying some rule that does not take account of your situation. Even with a minimum 4 tests a day (before meals and bed), your 200 would only last 50 days, and there are many, many other reasons why you might need to test. I hope they see sense very quickly!


----------



## elaine1969

I has a similar problem when Kate was first diagnosed.  Like Northerner said go to your DSN,  mine sorted it out for me.  I even looked into buying them myself at the time because we were only just coping with the new diagnosis and I really didn't need any more stress!  I had quite a shock when I realised the cost though!!


----------



## fencesitter

Hello Natasha
I'm so sorry you find yourself on this road, but this is a good place to get help. I just wanted to send a virtual hug and echo everyone else's comments that it does get better! (and I hope the GP sorts out the test strips pronto. Grrr)
My son William is 14 (13 at diagnosis) and was well on the road to being independent. But the diabetes knocked that right back and left us all reeling for a few months, especially as he has another chronic health problem (lymphoedema) which doesn't go well with diabetes. I was so upset 
The good news, 8 months down the line, is that diabetes is part of our routine now and doesn't dominate quite so much. We've managed to do things I was terrified of, like spend a day at a theme park, fly abroad on holiday, go on day-long walks etc. I did lots of reading on the net and bought a book called 'Children and young adults with type 1 diabetes' by Ragnar Hanas which I really recommend, and asked questions on boards like this. Gradually we're all getting more confident.
William had a place at music school before the diagnosis, and I never thought he would be able to take it up, but he did. He is a weekly boarder and gets lots of support, and is well and happy. Am I am getting some sleep at last  
Lots of love, Catherine


----------



## NatashaA

elaine1969 said:


> I has a similar problem when Kate was first diagnosed.  Like Northerner said go to your DSN,  mine sorted it out for me.  I even looked into buying them myself at the time because we were only just coping with the new diagnosis and I really didn't need any more stress!  I had quite a shock when I realised the cost though!!



It seems that every day is a constant battle and like you I really could do without the extra stress!  I have to admit to sending a rather sarcastic email back to the doctors asking if they could advise me how to make the test strips last longer!  I almost suggested that maybe a quick wash would make them reusable?!?!?!


----------



## elaine1969

Its disgusting.  It makes my blood boil !  It would be really dangerous if they allowed you to run out of strips. I always feel the need to have a couple of boxes for back up anyway,  when Kate picks up a cold/virus and her blood sugar rises I end up doing much more frequent blood tests.
I remember clearly how difficult it is at the beginning.  I used to lie in bed night after night with tears rolling down my cheeks.  I remember having a feeling of falling backwards while I was lying there. Just try and take each day at a time and eventually you will realise it is starting to get easier.  I think unless you have had a child diagnosed with a serious life long condition (or of course have one yourself) you simply cannot understand what it feels like.  You are not only having to deal with the diagnosis but also the day to day difficulties of living with diabetes.  It is such a lot to take in but eventually it becomes second nature.  (though I still think it is bloody unfair!!)


----------



## grahams mum

I Was Always  Running Out  Of Strips Then I Followed Northerner Advice And Now We Have 250 Every Months


----------



## NatashaA

*Christmas*

My 12 year old niece asked me what I wanted for Christmas.  

My reply was easy " A new pancreas for Abigail".  But I don't think Santa has them in the North Pole


----------



## Northerner

NatashaA said:


> My 12 year old niece asked me what I wanted for Christmas.
> 
> My reply was easy " A new pancreas for Abigail".  But I don't think Santa has them in the North Pole



I've already asked him:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/12/dear-santa.html


----------



## NatashaA

*4 weeks in*

I realised today that I haven't cried since Tuesday - that's 5 whole days!!  PROGRESS, PROGRESS!

We have managed to have a friend for tea and almost a whole Rainbow meeting without me being there.  Also four days without the school ringing me at work or Abigail's dad.


----------



## Northerner

NatashaA said:


> I realised today that I haven't cried since Tuesday - that's 5 whole days!!  PROGRESS, PROGRESS!
> 
> We have managed to have a friend for tea and almost a whole Rainbow meeting without me being there.  Also four days without the school ringing me at work or Abigail's dad.



Progress indeed!  And long may it continue


----------



## Pumper_Sue

NatashaA said:


> I realised today that I haven't cried since Tuesday - that's 5 whole days!!  PROGRESS, PROGRESS!
> 
> We have managed to have a friend for tea and almost a whole Rainbow meeting without me being there.  Also four days without the school ringing me at work or Abigail's dad.



Fantastic, so pleased to see you sounding more positive now 
Take one day at a time and things will be fine.
Having a bad day? Ok scrap today there's always tomorrow and it will be better.
Obviously I have no idea how you feel as a parent with a young child with diabetes. But from the childs point of view (diagnosed @ 4 1/2) I just accepted things as I didn't know any different at that age. I suspect you have heard and read all the horror stories, so hope this good story will cheer you up. I'm starting year 47 on insulin soon, have no complications and nothing stops me doing what I want to do.


----------



## Tina63

Well done, great to hear you are feeling brighter and more positive.  Don't be surprised if it rears its ugly head again though sometime soon and bites you on the bum - it has the habit of doing that.  There will still be heaps to learn, but knowledge is a good thing.  

We are nearly a year down the line, though my son is much older (16), but it took me months to be able to sleep a whole night through without waking and worrying about him.  He seemed to handle it so much better than us at the start.

It really does get easier though, you feel more confident with every passing week, and I guess you just come to terms with it.  If you do have another low spell though, don't feel guilty, let it out.  I do feel us parents, particularly mums, carry a huge burden with this, and sometimes we need to vent our feelings.  This place is brilliant for that.

Keep smiling, and keep doing what you are doing, you are doing a great job between you.


----------



## Cayers

*Hi*

A belated hello from me....my daughter was diagnosed 12 weeks ago she is only 3... I am finding it very difficult to cope and continually think about the why factor..even photos around the house is upsetting...husband takes it in his stride but I'm finding things very difficult..life resolves around diabetes....Im sure over time it will get better but it doesn't stop how I feel. I have now asked for come counselling and doc thinks I have depression...I'm trying to turn myself around and take a day at a time. We are awaiting a pump so fingers crossed that will happen soon. Hypos and unknown blood levels scare me so much...anyway not on this too much but really its good to know to know sometimes other people are out there.


----------



## Northerner

Cayers said:


> A belated hello from me....my daughter was diagnosed 12 weeks ago she is only 3... I am finding it very difficult to cope and continually think about the why factor..even photos around the house is upsetting...husband takes it in his stride but I'm finding things very difficult..life resolves around diabetes....Im sure over time it will get better but it doesn't stop how I feel. I have now asked for come counselling and doc thinks I have depression...I'm trying to turn myself around and take a day at a time. We are awaiting a pump so fingers crossed that will happen soon. Hypos and unknown blood levels scare me so much...anyway not on this too much but really its good to know to know sometimes other people are out there.



12 weeks is still a time when you are still coming to terms with things, and people adapt in different ways and at different times. I hope that the counselling helps and please do come here any time and let us know how you are feeling - it can help just to write your feelings down and there are lots of people here who will know just how you are feeling. {{{Cayers}}}


----------



## elaine1969

Cayers,  I think 12 weeks in I was a wreck,  give it time,  it does get easier.  Hypos scare the hell out of me too - particuarly the bad ones,  I hope you manage to get a pump sorted soon,  it makes you feel much more in control.  I would go for the counselling,  it certainly can't do any harm,  you are mourning for the healthy little girl you have lost and it so difficult.  It must be incredibly tough to deal with at such a young age.  My daughter was watching old family videos the other day and I found myself getting upset watching them, she was so happy and healthy with no cares in the world,  I wonder if it was in her then just waiting like a time bomb.  I think we all ask why us,  why my child,  it is so unfair but it honestly does get easier with time.  I am so proud of my daughter,  she has shown such maturity and strength, she has been through bad times but she has come out the other side smiling.  Take care,  sending hugs your way xx


----------



## elaine1969

NatashaA said:


> I realised today that I haven't cried since Tuesday - that's 5 whole days!!  PROGRESS, PROGRESS!
> 
> We have managed to have a friend for tea and almost a whole Rainbow meeting without me being there.  Also four days without the school ringing me at work or Abigail's dad.



Well done you!!!!!  That is some progress in such a short space of time xx


----------



## fencesitter

One of the best things we did when William was newly diagnosed was meet up with a lovely lad of 22, T1 since the age of 10, good friends with my nephew. He was really smashing, so supportive and encouraging to William. Your kids are a bit young to benefit from that sort of thing right now, but it did me the world of good too, seeing him managing so well (more than just managing - making a real go of life). If you could hook up with someone further down the line I think it would make you feel a bit better


----------



## NatashaA

elaine1969 said:


> Well done you!!!!!  That is some progress in such a short space of time xx



As quite a quiet person, I am being extremely brave next week.  Abigail and I are attending our first support group event.  I would rather be sucked down a drain pipe than meet 19 other parents with children that I don't know but deep down I know that it is the right thing to do especially for Abs, who hasn't complained or moaned about anything......YET!!!


----------



## Northerner

NatashaA said:


> As quite a quiet person, I am being extremely brave next week.  Abigail and I are attending our first support group event.  I would rather be sucked down a drain pipe than meet 19 other parents with children that I don't know but deep down I know that it is the right thing to do especially for Abs, who hasn't complained or moaned about anything......YET!!!



I hope everything goes well  I think you'll find it a big relief to be able to talk freely with other people who know just what you are going through - let us know how things go


----------



## Ellie Jones

You'll be fine and it's surprising how much an ice breaker diabetes can be, I'm not great going into new places meeting new people at all..  But over the years that I've gone to various diabetic meeting without knowing anybody or the place where the meeting being held, I've always found that within 5 minutes you'll all nattering like old school friends catching up with what's happened since you'll left...


----------



## NatashaA

Just got back from our first support group event.  Well we survived and if I'm really honest it was quite a nice evening!  Met a couple of other mums that kept me from being 'the new mum' and feeling like a gooseberry all evening, whilst Abs was straight in there with all the other children with no encouragement and she loved it all.


----------



## Northerner

NatashaA said:


> Just got back from our first support group event.  Well we survived and if I'm really honest it was quite a nice evening!  Met a couple of other mums that kept me from being 'the new mum' and feeling like a gooseberry all evening, whilst Abs was straight in there with all the other children with no encouragement and she loved it all.



Ah! So pleased it went well!


----------



## Steff

NatashaA said:


> Just got back from our first support group event.  Well we survived and if I'm really honest it was quite a nice evening!  Met a couple of other mums that kept me from being 'the new mum' and feeling like a gooseberry all evening, whilst Abs was straight in there with all the other children with no encouragement and she loved it all.



Nat so pleased it went well good to hear x


----------



## Blythespirit

I'm so pleased it all went well. XXXXX


----------



## NatashaA

Blythespirit said:


> I'm so pleased it all went well. XXXXX



We had our first consultant apointment just before Christmas (although the Consultant was off sick!!) and were told that Abigail's blood level was down from 17.8 on admitanace to 8.6.  Is the HB1Ac thingy that I keep reading about??? I know ideally we are aiming for 7.5.


----------



## Northerner

NatashaA said:


> We had our first consultant apointment just before Christmas (although the Consultant was off sick!!) and were told that Abigail's blood level was down from 17.8 on admitanace to 8.6.  Is the HB1Ac thingy that I keep reading about??? I know ideally we are aiming for 7.5.



Could be, although 17.8 sounds extremely high for an HbA1c, it sounds more like a fingerprick number. Did they say it was a percentage?


----------



## NatashaA

Northerner said:


> Could be, although 17.8 sounds extremely high for an HbA1c, it sounds more like a fingerprick number. Did they say it was a percentage?



No just that it had gone down alot so we were obviously doing something right!


----------



## NatashaA

I have realised that we will be 12 weeks in this Thursday!  I've got no idea were the last 3 months have disappered to.  Isn't the phrase meant to be "Time flies when your having fun"? I think they ned to change this to "Time flies in a diabetes bubble!"

But all in all, we are getting there slowly.  I am now able to discuss it with people without crying and we are back having days out and holidays.  We have even managed a correction shot.  So all in all, I'm really proud of us all especially a certain little girl who amazes me more each day.

We have an appointment with the consultant is a forthnights time, does anyone know the time scale for children having a pump?


----------



## Ruth Goode

It is natrual to feel like that at first, we felt the same but now we have accepted diabetes and do all we can do for Carly, its a hard work but rewarding to see her happy and bouncing around 
Stay strong, keep positive and very big well done on bringing her level down!


----------



## NatashaA

*Hospital appt*

Just got back from finally meeting Abigail's consultant.  All went well!!!

Her Hb1ac was 8.6!!

Her consultant said that she should teach some of the teenagers, not bad for a 6 year old.  I'm so proud of her, how much she understands and the fact that she is just getting on with life


----------



## Northerner

Excellent news Natasha, really pleased for you and Abigail  Good for her!


----------



## Me_suz

I still think why her! She's fab and deals with it so much better than me. The analogy about the flight to Italy but ending up in holland is so very true. Life does go on, keep peddling x


----------



## Me_suz

elaine1969 said:


> Hi Natasha,  I am new to this website but 1 year plus down the line from my daughters diagnosis.  At the time I badly wanted to speak to people and gain as much information as possible for some reason I have only just discovered this site!!
> 
> It is a terrible life changing experience and it takes some time to come to terms with the diagnosis ( I still have days where I struggle) but it really does get easier with time.  I am sure there will be testing times ahead but hang in there,  you will reach the point where whilst diabetes is always there, it remains more in the background and you can start to get back to normal family life.  Good luck.


This is so true!


----------



## Me_suz

NatashaA said:


> Just got back from our first support group event.  Well we survived and if I'm really honest it was quite a nice evening!  Met a couple of other mums that kept me from being 'the new mum' and feeling like a gooseberry all evening, whilst Abs was straight in there with all the other children with no encouragement and she loved it all.


That's brilliant, well done!


----------

